# Hunting Island Sea Trout...



## deerhuntingdawg (May 19, 2016)

Got a nice surprise surf fishing this morning. Landed a 15 1/2 inch speckled sea trout


----------



## mlbowfin (May 23, 2016)

nice! hope you catch a cooler full...


----------



## TAS (May 23, 2016)

Do you ever fish the pier on the other side?  I see people over there but have never tried it.  My parents live on Fripp.  There is a pier on the backside that I catch drum, trout and redfish.


----------



## 4HAND (May 23, 2016)

Where is Hunting Island? Nice fish. Nice cart too.


----------



## TAS (May 23, 2016)

South of Beaufort, SC


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 23, 2016)

Thanks ya'll. My buddy caught a 16incher off the beach the next day. We caught whiting, bluefish, weakfish, skip jack, and lots of sharks. Several 3-4 foot Atlantic Sharpnose aka sand sharks. One afternoon the big sharks were close to shore. We hooked into several but they'd just break us off after a short fight. We're not sure what species they were. Anyways here's a pic of my buddies 16


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 23, 2016)

TAS said:


> Do you ever fish the pier on the other side?  I see people over there but have never tried it.  My parents live on Fripp.  There is a pier on the backside that I catch drum, trout and redfish.



We did one afternoon. It was very slow with a few small sharks and whiting. Last year was about the same less a few bigger sandsharks


----------

